# I need a fork, spork etc...



## KDOG3 (Dec 10, 2006)

Today at work, I got caught with out a spoon or fork. I had to use a couple of straws as a spoon. Messy but worked. However, I really don't want to get caught like that again! Can someone suggest a spork or something like that?


----------



## sgtgeo (Dec 10, 2006)

HA HA same thing here now i walk around with one of these in my lab coat pocket, gets some interesting looks. Oh yeah mine is also heat anodized

http://www.tadgear.com/x-treme gear/stoves & cook gear main main/titanium_spork.htm


----------



## Blades (Dec 10, 2006)

I picked up a ti-spoon and fork combo at REI. I don't care for sporks. Plus I always try to keep some extra plastic forks/spoons stashed under my desk at work.
I haven't heat treated mine yet, one of these days I'll fire up the stove top, do some "heat" treating myself.



Blades


----------



## Morelite (Dec 10, 2006)

Here is a nice Ti folding set.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 10, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> Today at work, I got caught with out a spoon or fork. I had to use a couple of straws as a spoon. Messy but worked. However, I really don't want to get caught like that again! Can someone suggest a spork or something like that?


 
Why just not eat with your hands, like a real man.  
1000 000 000 indians cant be wrong.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 10, 2006)

I know that feeling - I'm been caught a few times without a fork or spoon too. My everyday bag carries a nesting utensil set that has been used many times - even has a can opener but since I carry a P-51 it's not often needed. Not as nice as that ti set but definately ok for $5.00 many years ago.


----------



## NutSAK (Dec 10, 2006)

County comm has a nice "Super Spork" that you should check out. I have two of them and they are durable and lightweight. I can't get to their site right now, or I'd post a link.


----------



## RadarGreg (Dec 10, 2006)

Check out Vargo Outdoors, www.vargooutdoors.com, for titanium sporks, full utensil sets and chopsticks. They also have titanium cups and other serving pieces. Titanium won't leave a nasty metallic taste in your mouth or food and is so light, you will probably not notice it in your briefcase, backpack, etc.


----------



## John N (Dec 10, 2006)

Like Blades, I have a pair of Ti silverware from REI in my kit. $10 pair.

-john


----------



## sotyakr (Dec 10, 2006)

Picked up a TAD Gear folding spork on a GB over at edcforums (at a great price). Works as expected, clips nicely to the divider in my B-O-B. A little bit of Ti goodness.


----------



## abvidledUK (Dec 11, 2006)

Buy 100 plastic forks, spoons or knives for £1 !

Keep some everywhere, desk, drawer, pocket, glove box etc.

Chances are you'll never need them, once you've bought them.


----------



## abvidledUK (Dec 11, 2006)

sgtgeo said:


> HA HA same thing here now i walk around with one of these in my lab coat pocket, gets some interesting looks. Oh yeah mine is also heat anodized
> 
> http://www.tadgear.com/x-treme gear/stoves & cook gear main main/titanium_spork.htm



Just need the illuminated version for night-time !!


----------



## guntotin_fool (Dec 11, 2006)

Go to Wendy's for lunch eat in order chili, accidently carry like 40 spoons and forks to your tray, slap head in disbelief at your clumsiness, decide to save "extra's " for latter use. 


I have a small folding spoon and fork made in the fifties for the boy scouts. they usually are in my brief case. wife talks about getting me a Ti set so those can go on the shelf with other scouting stuff.


----------



## Coop (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a tadgear titanium folding spork among my EDC gear. ( http://www.tadgear.com/edged tools/tad_gear_titanium_folding_spork.htm )

I used to have the Snowpeak titanium spork too, which is actually a bit better for things like soup as it is a bit deeper. But the handle is pretty sleek, so it wouldn't stay put in one of the pen slots of my backpack. The Tadgear spork has a clip, so no more problems. I gave the snowpeak spork to my girlfriend...


----------



## leukos (Dec 11, 2006)

I have the TAD ti spork and would highly recommend it.


----------



## pedalinbob (Dec 11, 2006)

Fun thread.

There is one called the "Light My Fire" spork from REI. Cost is $3, and it has a spoon on one end, a fork on the other. The fork has a kind of serrated knife edge. It is plastic.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Dec 11, 2006)

oh yeah, the ones from wendys are individually wrapped.. those are pretty nice. I used to eat there alot, so I didnt feel bad taking a few extras. But now, not so much. 

I would be one to second the bag'o plastic dollar store suggestion, but those Ti ones are nice 

sorry to rain on the parade :thumbsdow


----------



## chmsam (Dec 11, 2006)

I've used Lexan tableware for years at work (for myself, I'd rather not see more plastic being used only once and then tossed). I also use a Case Hobo once in awhile.

However, I'm still looking for a quality set of chopsticks to carry or to use at work. I've seen a lot of them that come close but still none that hit the mark.


----------



## abvidledUK (Dec 11, 2006)

I find that some airline plastic KFS's are very strong, and I re-use them many times.


----------



## Coop (Dec 11, 2006)

pedalinbob said:


> Fun thread.
> 
> There is one called the "Light My Fire" spork from REI. Cost is $3, and it has a spoon on one end, a fork on the other. The fork has a kind of serrated knife edge. It is plastic.




Those suck... while spoon and fork are functioning better as they both have their dedicated side of the spork, they can get a bit messy as you have to switch sides to get from spoon to fork and so getting either food or drool on your hands (or dirt from your hands on the business end of your eating utensil), or you'd have to wipe each side everytime when switching...


----------



## JNewell (Dec 11, 2006)

Brunton (IIRC) is selling an exceptionally clever folding TI spork. Very, very light and compact.


----------



## Stormdrane (Dec 11, 2006)

Another vote for the TAD Gear Ti Folding Spork.


----------



## JNewell (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's a picture of the Brunton folding spork:


----------



## abvidledUK (Dec 11, 2006)

You could always carry chopsticks, millions do.


----------



## Brighteyez (Dec 11, 2006)

How 'bout the polycarbonate/Lexan utensils that they have at REI
http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...8000&productId=422&parent_category_rn=5777365 for $2.25 per setting. Or you can get a complete 4 place setting (16 pieces) from Wal*Mart for a little over $5.




KDOG3 said:


> Today at work, I got caught with out a spoon or fork. I had to use a couple of straws as a spoon. Messy but worked. However, I really don't want to get caught like that again! Can someone suggest a spork or something like that?


----------



## Lincoln (Dec 14, 2006)

All of Snow Peak's titanium is extracted in Japan. Their knife, fork & spoon sets are manufactured in Japan, so I assume they are well made.


----------



## mauiblue (Dec 14, 2006)

Snow Peak makes a pair of chop sticks that you can break down and store in a pouch and hang it around your neck. I got a set but never used them because I remember to get a fork or spoon when I order take out.


----------



## bubbacatfish (Dec 15, 2006)

I have the snow peak spork, got it in August & it's still in the bag. One of these days I'll get around to taking it to work & using it. 

I always have a few of the wrapped untensil sets (knife, fork, maybe spoon, salt & pepper, napkin & wetnap) plus a bunch of individually wrapped plastic forks in my filing cabinet at work. Never know when you will need one. We have utensils, plates & bowls etc. at work and a dishwasher but I'll be damn if I'm going anywhere near that stuff, I'd eat with my hands or go without first (shudder...).


----------



## ryball (Dec 16, 2006)

pedalinbob said:


> Fun thread.
> 
> There is one called the "Light My Fire" spork from REI. Cost is $3, and it has a spoon on one end, a fork on the other. The fork has a kind of serrated knife edge. It is plastic.


 
I agree. This one is the best. I have a snowpeak ti spork and the forks are too small. I don't ever use it. This one from Light My Fire is an actual fork, an actual spoon and a servicable knife. My three year old chewed on hers like crazy at camping this year, and it barely showed a single tooth mark.


----------



## leukos (Dec 18, 2006)

abvidledUK said:


> You could always carry chopsticks, millions do.


 
eating soup takes some practice....


----------



## mauiblue (Dec 19, 2006)

I just got one of those sporks from TAD Gear. It is an excellent utensil to carry with you when you are caught without a fork/spoon and getting ready to eat. Highly recommended.


----------



## justsomeguy (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Y'all,

When camping, I prefer to dine using Sterling Silver. There are always tons of spoons selling on Ebay. I have one similar to this one hanging from a chain while I hike. Always ready to use.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Royal-Danish-Intl-Sterling-Demitasse-Spoon-No-Monogrm_W0QQitemZ170060769211QQihZ007QQcategoryZ20108QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Steve


----------



## greenlight (Dec 19, 2006)

Or from goodwill. It's nice to eat off a REAL spoon.


----------



## cave dave (Dec 21, 2006)

If you go ti, I would recomend the polished Ti fork and spoon like the ones from REI. They "taste" better than the bead blasted ones like snowpeak or MSR. I am totally serious about this. There is a certain mouthfeel that is weird on the bead blasted ones. 

Or better yet support a CPF favorite and go for Ti set form Berkely point, get some mini clips while you are there (I haven't tasted these):
http://www.berkeleypoint.com/products/titanium/tiware.html


----------

